# Looking for tatical lights online



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking tatical underside rail mounted light for under $100 total, new. Not a laser sight or for competition.

Any suggestions on make and model? This is for short distance (50 ft) but also aiming assistance.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I hate it when I see other folks do it, but now I'm gonna do it, too.

For $7 over your budget (might be tax, too, depending on what state you live in), get this:

Amazon.com: Streamlight TLR-1 LED Rail Mounted: Home Improvement

I have two of these, and I like them a LOT. Bright, durable, long run time (for a fairly inexpensive weapon-mounted light), the TLR-1 is a great choice. I am not connected to the company that makes them, or any company that sells them; I'm just a happy customer. Check out the buyer ratings at the link above; 69 5-star ratings, 10 4-star ratings, and a single 3-star (who doesn't seem to know how to read instructions and mount it correctly). No 2- or 1-star ratings at all; that kind of buyer happiness is almost unheard of!

Streamlight also offers the cheaper TLR-3, but it uses the less-common CR2 battery, it's not quite as bright, and the main body along with one of the two mounting rails is plastic. Save up a few more bucks and get the much nicer TLR-1.


----------



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

As far as the specs of the item, I would agree its a good product.

I forgot to mention, I would prefer one that does not extend beyond the end of the barrel/slide (Model 19 Gen 4)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

flw said:


> As far as the specs of the item, I would agree its a good product.
> 
> I forgot to mention, I would prefer one that does not extend beyond the end of the barrel/slide (Model 19 Gen 4)


As would I, but that is going to make finding a light a lot harder. The TLR-3 is shorter, but I think it would still extend in front of the slide on a G19.

I suppose I don't have to guess; I have a TLR-3, and a Gen3 G19 (would be similar enough, I think).
Give me a few minutes to get everything together and snap a photo or two.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Here you go:










The problem with lights extending out past the muzzle on compact Glocks is compounded by two things: the short amount of rail space, and the close proximity of the locking cross-slot to the muzzle end of the rail. If you were to somehow move the lens back behind the muzzle, and still keep the switch in front of the trigger guard, you don't have room in the light's body for both the reflector and the battery (two relatively long/deep items).


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

I got a NcStar light and it was 23.00 from Amazon. It’s a single cell light and does a good job of laminating. There are 2 cell light for a little more but all are going to stick out over the barrel. They are designed to do that; it’s why the front of the lights is scalloped. They call it tactical but it so you can gouge someone if need be. 

It serves a second purpose; when the light sticks out over the barrel it you can’t knock the slide out of battery pressing up against something or someone


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

+1 on the TLR-1 ...have one on my Sig and love it .....they are solid and dependable....Optics Planet had them for right at 100. and free shipping...if you check they also might have a discount code available on line to bring it below your budget....JJ


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a tlr-3 on my m&p .40c. Not a bad light at all. For a glock I would recommend the glock light without the laser which is what I had on my 30sf. I actually liked it better than the tlr-3. It was so much easier to slide on and off. Brightness is alittle better with the streamlight but not by much. IMO the glock light just looked better, and with the ability to just pull down the levers and slide it off it was much better than using a tool to help lock in place like with the streamlight. Plus it was a lot cheaper for the glock light


----------



## pexcomike (Apr 4, 2013)

Returning my Streamlight TLR 1 ...will NOT fit my Beretta PX4 Storm in COMPACT...will fit the full size..opted for the TlR-3..weighs less due to the polymer body andwill fit my compact...just FYI


----------

